# المحركات الذكية تغني عن تحرك الأجنحة في الطائرة مستقبلاً



## م المصري (2 يناير 2008)

المحركات الذكية تغني عن تحرك الأجنحة في الطائرة مستقبلاً

*منذ العام 1996 وكثير من الناس مندهشين من كيفية طيران المقاتلة الروسية السوخوي Su-37 في ظروف تحليق غير عادية ومناورات غير مألوفة. ولكن قليلا من الناس يلاحظون ان السبب لا يكمن في تصميم الطائرة المتناسق وحسب، وإنما في منافث الاحتراق (العادم) ذات الهندسة المتغيرة، حيث تقوم هذه المنافث المتحركة بإكساب السوخوي Su-37 رشاقة كبيرة وتحكما أكبر.*

*بعد ظهور مثل هذا النوع من التكنولوجيا، بدأت مقاتلات حديثة اخرى باعتماد مثل هذا النوع من التكنولوجيا غير الحديثة بل يرجع تاريخها الى عدة قرون من تاريخ الطيران، لكن هذا على التطبيق العسكري فماذا على الصعيد المدني..؟ إن اعتماد مثل هذا النوع من التكنولوجيا سيكسب الطائرات المدنية قدرات خاصة يمكن معها رفع نسبة السلامة وتقليل استهلاك الوقود.. فهل سنرى على ارض الواقع اعتماد هذه التكنولوجيا على طائرات الركاب...؟*


*للمحرك أهمية قصوى في تمكين الطائرة من الإقلاع والتحليق في الجو، وهو الجهاز الذي يسمح للطائرة بتوليد الرفع على سطوح الرفع لديها وتحدي الجاذبية، وهو القلب النابض في الطائرة، وبدونه لا يمكن للطائرة ان تصبح طائرة بالمعنى العامي. لذلك تولى المحركات الدافعة في الطائرات اهمية قصوى عند وضع دراسة لانتاج طائرة جديدة، ايا كانت الغاية من صنعها، ولقد شاهدنا مدى تطور محركات الطائرات سواء العسكرية ام المدنية على مدى المائة سنة الاولى للطيران.*

*وكيف انخفضت نسبة اعطالها الى ادنى الدرجات حتى بات بالامكان الطيران بطائرة مدينة مكتظة بالركاب والحمولة القصوى بمحرك واحد عند تعطل الآخر لمدة تتجاوز ثلاث ساعات.. نعم حدث هذا في العام الماضي عندما تعطل احد محركي طائرة «بوينغ B777» واستمرت بالتحليق لمدة تجاوز الحد الاقصى لذلك حتى وصلت الى مطار اضطراري وهبطت فيه. دون ان يحس الركاب بأي فرق او شيء اثناء التحليق.*

*لذا هناك المزيد كي يضاف الى مميزات المحركات كي تزيد من قدراتها.*


*التحكم بتوجيه الدفع

يتكون المحرك النفاث من عدة اجزاء، ومحور اهتمامنا هنا هو حول المنفث او العادم NOZZLE (ايكزوز) وهي عبارة عن فتحة في نهاية المحرك تعمل على معايرة (ضبط) دفق الغاز او الهواء الخارج منه. والدارج ان المنافث تكون ثابتة الاتجاه في الطائرات ولا تزال شريحة كبيرة على هذا المنوال، لكن كما اشرنا في المقدمة ان هناك طائرات مقاتلة كـ«السوخوي Su- 30MK, Su-37» وطائرات اختبارية اخرى في الغرب اعتمدت منافث احتراق (عوادم) متغيرة الاتجاه. والحقيقة ان هذه التقنية استخدمت في بادئ الامر على الصواريخ خلال اواخر الاربعينات في توجيهها حيث طبيعة تصميم الصواريخ تبين مدى صغر مقطع سطوح توجيهها.

وفي عقد الثمانينات قدمت شركة «برات اند وتني» الاميركية لصناعة المحركات محركا معدلا من طراز F100-PW229 مزودا بفوهة نفث ذات سطوح متحركة تم اختباره على مقاتلة اختبارية معدلة من F-15 اتمت خلالها اختبارات مكثفة لاوضاع طيران غير عادية، وزوايا انقضاض (او زوايا سقوط او هجوم Angle of Attack وهي الزاوية المحصورة ما بين وتر الجناح وخط سريان الهواء، بمعنى ابسط هي الزاوية التي تقاس بالنسبة الى الخط الافقي لمحور الطائرة العرضي. وحقق البرنامج الهدف المرجو منه وبين اهميته من الناحية العسكرية والمدنية.

التطبيق لتقنية التحكم بتوجيه الدفع

تظهر اهمية التحكم بتوجيه الدفع لدى الطائرات المدنية في تعزيز عامل السلامة لديها، فكثيرا ما تحدث حالات تعجز فيها بعض السطوح الايروديناميكية الرافعة المسؤولة عن توجيه والتحكم في حركة الطائرة عن القيام بعملها نتيجة عطل ما وخصوصا في حالتي الاقلاع والهبوط الحرجتين، مما تودي الى حوادث واحيانا كوارث رهيبة. ونذكر مثالا على ذلك ما حدث لطائرة ركاب من نوع DC-10 في احدى رحلاتها الروتينية في اوائل الثمانينات، عندما حدث عطل في نظام الهيدروليك المسؤول عن مد اسطح التوجيه في الطائرة بالطاقة اللازمة لكي تعمل، وحتى ادرك طاقم القيادة ما حدث اعتمدوا على توجيه الطائرة والتحكم بها عن طريق التحكم بنسبة دفع المحركات المثبتة على الجناح الرئىسي للطائرة، والنتيجة انقاذ عدد لا بأس به من الركاب اثر تحطم الطائرة اثناء هبوطها ومقتل عدد من الركاب. لكن ذلك كان سيكون موتا محققا لجميع الركاب، اضافة الى الطاقم لو ان طاقم القيادة، لم يستغل توجيه الدفع في الطائرة. كذلك يمكن ان يوفر نظام التحكم في توجيه الدفع للطائرة مرونة فائقة في التغلب على حالات فقدان احد محركيها (بالنسبة للطائرات المزودة بمحركين)، اثناء الاقلاع، خصوصا ان سطوح التوجيه في زعنفة الذيل الرأسي تكون غير فعالة عند الاقلاع بسبب حجب جسم الطائرة كمية من الهواء المناسب عليها نتيجة إمالة مقدمة الطائرة الى الاعلى تمهيدا للاقلاع (زاوية هجوم عالية)، مما تنتج عنها قوة انحراف على المحور الرأسي للطائرة عنيفة يمكن ان تؤدي الى حدوث كارثة نتيجة ذلك. ويعمد الطيارون في العادة عند حدوث ذلك العطل الى تخفيض نسبة الدفع في المحرك السليم لتخفيف قوة الانحراف باتجاه المحرك المعطوب، وبالتالي تفقد بعض الطائرات جزءا من ارتفاعها المحدد في الحالات العادية، وهذا قد يكون خطيرا اذا ما كانت هناك عوائق قريبة من مدرج المطار عندما تكون الطائرة ثقيلة الوزن.

الإقلاع والهبوط والتطواف

تكفل تقنية التحكم بتوجيه الدفع Thrust Vectoring قدرات عالية للطائرة عند الاقلاع، كما ذكرنا وايضا عند الهبوط، حيث يمكن تغيير زاوية الدفع للمحرك دون تغيير في سطوح توجيه الطائرة مما يعني مقاومة هواء اقل والاقتراب من المدرج بسرعات ابطأ وهذا يعني قدرة توقف على المدرج اقصر حتى مع وجود رياح جانبية عاتية CROSS WIND، اما عند تطواف الطائرة في خط مستقيم وهي في الجو CRUISING فيمكن استخدام تقنية التحكم في توجيه الدفع اذا ما توافرت القدرة على تحريك منافث الاحتراق جانبيا SIDE WAY في الانحراف او الاستدارة دون ميلان الطائرة على احد جنبيها، وهذا سيكون اكثر راحة للركاب ناهيك عن توفير الوقود.

تغيير الشكل

العام للطائرات

اذا ما تم استخدام تقنية التحكم في توجيه الدفع على طائرات الركاب فــي المستقبل، فإن الشــكــل التقليــدي المألوف للطــائرات يمــكن ان يتغير وقد نرى ظهـــور طـــائرات ذات اشـــكال عـــصرية غيــر مألـــوفة، مثل تصميم «العابرة الصوتية/ SONIC CRUSER او طـائـرات ركاب اسرع من الصوت SST - SUPER SONIC TRANSPORTER او طائرات ركاب ضخمة ذات اكثر من 800 راكب تعمل بمبدأ الجناح الطائر او الجســـم المدمج بالجناح BWB او FLYING WING، وهذا سيعني ثورة حقيقية في تصميم طائرات النقل الجوي وربما بداية عهد جديد من سلامة الطيران.*​م ن ق و ل


----------



## اكديد (2 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي المصري..


----------



## م المصري (2 يناير 2008)

و فيك اخي اكديد ...


----------



## أحمد محمد الحمداني (25 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## م المصري (25 مارس 2008)

أحمد محمد الحمداني قال:


> جزاك الله ألف خير


و جزاك يا احمد كل خير​


----------



## جاسر (26 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

مقال شيَق لم أنتبه له سابقاً 

جزاك الله خير ونفع بك 

تحياتي العااطرة


----------



## م المصري (26 مارس 2008)

مرور كريم مشرفنا العام جاسر 
تحيات المسك


----------



## meid79 (1 أبريل 2008)

شكرا علي مقالك الرائع ولكنى اري ان ما يطبق علي الطائرات الحربية قد لا يصلح للتطبيق علي الطائرات المدنية والله اعلم


----------

